# Minikin 1.5 or Sigelei 213 Plus?? Opinions?



## Armandt (22/6/17)

Need help choosing Between the Minikin 1.5 or Sigelei 213 Plus??


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

Hi @Armandt 

I have not tried the Sig213 plus

But i have a minikin v1.5 and love it. Great compact size. Great battery life. And it has not given me any problems. I have had mine for probably 6-8 months and I like it a lot. Can vouch for it as a good mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

